# Chemical Pregnancy?



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

I am wondering if it is possible to have a chemical pregnancy while having lactational amenorrhea?

My last baby was born Dec. 10 and is exlusively bf'ed. Last week I started having symptoms of pregnancy and this has happened after all of my births around 4-6 months pp but then it goes away after a week or two without any other signs of miscarriage.

Any ideas?

Thanks,


----------



## SoCaliMommy (Jun 11, 2004)

Could happen since you can Ovulate before your 1st pp AF but you'd need a + pregnancy test and then to start bleeding.


----------



## MoonStarFalling (Nov 4, 2004)

With no bleeding afterwards I wouldn't think it was a chemical pg. I would tend to think that it was normal pp fluctuation of hormones.


----------



## bjorker (Jul 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SoCaliMommy* 

Could happen since you can Ovulate before your 1st pp AF but you'd need a + pregnancy test and then to start bleeding.


You don't even necessarily need the positive pregnancy test, since it has to be caught at just the right time (or you may never build up enough hCG to show on the test before it's gone)

http://yinovacenter.com/blog/archives/512

In this case, I think the lack of period or some kind of bleeding makes a chemical pregnancy less likely. However your body is still obviously not quite regular yet so I suppose anything is possible. How many pregnancies has this happened after? if it's pretty regular thing for you then it's probably just a hormonal change, I would think.


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:

In this case, I think the lack of period or some kind of bleeding makes a chemical pregnancy less likely. However your body is still obviously not quite regular yet so I suppose anything is possible. How many pregnancies has this happened after? if it's pretty regular thing for you then it's probably just a hormonal change, I would think.
I know it happened after at least three of them. With my first two I don't remember. I got a breakthrough period at about the same time after my son was born, but I can't remember if I had the same symptoms prior to that or not.

Well, whatever it was, I could feel it "leaving" late last week and the next day the symptoms were gone again.


----------

